# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  How often do you get into a deep trance whilst meditating ?

## EarthToKepler

I have felt weird senseations since I've started meditating seriously but I wouldn't even concider them a light trance. But I remember when I use to meditate (when it was on and off) I got into a deep deep trance and I basicly just started meditating it felt amazing but I did eventually see 2 lime green interlocking loops in my vision and thought that was really amazing because it was soooo vivid.

So guys... How often do you get into a deep trance? And how do YOU personally think is the best to experience this deep trance again?

Thankyou dreamers! :smiley:

----------


## InDreamviewband

at times while meditating i feel things like a "tingling" in the area between my eyebrows, shorts bursts of "energy/pleasure" throughout my body and occasionally a slight sense or trance but i have still never actually felt myself in a deep trance before. so i am also curious to what people have to say about this.

----------


## Conscience

I personally think what you call deep trance might actually be drifting off with your mind. Like right before you fall asleep.
I know what you mean, I've also had these meditations where I've seen colors, and some of them were really deep
but I wouldn't associate that with deep trance. You can be in a deep trance without seeing vivid colors.
I think you're seeing vivid colors if your mind wanders a bit or if you're sleepy while you're meditating (that's when it's happened to me anyway)
but when I'm wide awake while I'm meditating I can be in a "trance" without seeing these things. Often times I wouldn't notice how deeply I was meditating until I stopped. 

To me, it feels like being in a void, like an empty room without having any thoughts popping into my head. Instead, my thoughts happen in a more profound way, they're images and feelings instead of words. If my mantra was "Every human being is valuable", I wouldn't say the mantra anymore, I would see myself hugging every person in the world. And I could just decide to dwell in the void for a few moments and feel heat and energy in my body.
It really really is a profound feeling, and it doesn't stop after you're meditating
when I've had a good session I can feel the warmth of my body for half an hour after I've stopped and I can feel the earth beneath me and the air filling my lungs and I can hear the blood running through my body.

----------


## madmagus

Agree with Conscience.  The green loops were most likely hypnogogic images.  It's a useful state of mind if you are trying to WILD/OBE.  But it is a state of mind on the border between sleep and wakefulness, the nonphysical space that i call the veil.  I'm sure I read the term somewhere, but it fits for me.

----------


## Metaphysic

Trance state is not meditation. In meditation there is nothing but lucidity, awareness and great focus... Make sure your back is straight and that your body is relaxed but alert! There may be that blissful feelings, but in no way you should become like sleepy, loosing awareness or go in a dreamy state... You cannot do that in bed. Then you do WILD not meditation. Buddhist monks (and all the books) make it clear that trance and all distractions should be avoided. Because once you think of them it's no more meditation so you block your progress. 

But if training of trance is your goal then all that is OK  ::D:

----------

